# What is the biggest hassle of owning an RV?



## Hoorey (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi - I'm contemplating getting into the RV lifestyle and I was hoping to hear from people who don't RV full time.  I've enjoyed being a guest of my friends who do have RVs, so I'm familiar with the benefits.  HOWEVER, I am hoping you guys can help me understand the drawbacks, so I can prepare myself!  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## hertig (Feb 2, 2004)

What is the biggest hassle of owning an RV?

Probably storing it when not in use.  If you don't have the room, the access, or in some localities the legal right to keep your RV on your property, you will need to rent a place, and such places are often costly and sometimes an invitation to theft/vandalism).  

Depending on your location, possibly keeping it registered and/or insured.

On some RVs, keeping the roof sealed and maintained.

In cold climates, perhaps keeping it from freezing and bursting lines/tanks.

If self powered, drivetrain maintenance/repair.


----------



## flyboy1 (Feb 2, 2004)

What is the biggest hassle of owning an RV?

Hey there. My biggest hassle is not being able to use my rig enough. HEHE  No not really I would have to say that my biggest hassle is storage and placing the cover over it.
flyboy1


----------



## lookn-ahead (Feb 5, 2004)

What is the biggest hassle of owning an RV?

Gotta agree here.  Maintenance is #1, storage (unless you live on a large holding) is #2 and certainly the lack of time to use this huge investment.


----------

